# who's looking for...........



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

some custom parts ,heres some 20" bent springer fork supports

thursday or friday (depending when I finish blending them) I'll post a set of custom forks, pedals, sissy bar and steering wheel. Oh to let you know the other parts are not just made from twisted metal. MY PARTS ARE SOLD IN RAW FORM BUT I CAN GET THEM CHROMED FOR YOU THE PRICE THEY CHARGE WILL JUST BE ADDED 

I'm asking 50 for the set of support bars you pay shipping my pricing is also flexible.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

looks :biggrin: good man


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

i wish dawg right now i got about $1.75 shit im fukin poor. and nice ass job thems tight dam i wish i had the cash.........


----------



## Super Star (Jun 14, 2003)

What method for payment do you prefer most?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

damn if i had fork supports on my bike i'd buy them, they're cool as hell. I got cylinders instead of supports though.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

about how much is the weight of 1 of those bars


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Im very interested...... :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll post the steering wheel thursday afternoon. I think you all will like this. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

very nice work man


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

so if i asked you to do a custom part .. you would do it how i wanted???


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 24 2005, 08:32 PM~3686208
> *I'll post the steering wheel thursday afternoon. I think you all will like this.  :biggrin:
> *


SHOTGUN!!!!! the steering wheel is mine!!! aint none of you gonna take it from me ahhhhaaahhahhhahaaaa. post a pic now!!! how much????what does it look like????


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

whoa sorry about that. If you cant tell, i want me a already made twisted steering wheel...


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Aug 24 2005, 08:36 PM~3686242
> *so if i asked you to do a custom part .. you would do it how i wanted???
> *


Yes sir


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice good price but still chroing


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's the steering wheel asking 70 plus you pay shipping, my pricing is also NOT written in stone so hit me up if interested


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

started to rain so I wont be able to finish blending the other parts right now.
If it lets up I'll finish the forks, sissy bar and pedals later ,if not then friday.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

I might be interested in doing biz with you soon just so you know


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Rain stopped :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

if my cousins welder could weld through more than 20 gauge I'd be welding shit and making parts daily, but it can't it can't even weld 16 gauge to his frame


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 pics,pics,pics :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

got sidetracked by something else, I'll try to finish some stuff tomorrow and then post it up.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

very nice !!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's one of the pedals 5x twist , asking 25 for the pair plus you pay shipping


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Heres the side of a fender brace I'm making. I'll post pics of it finished up along with some other stuff saturday afternoon. Looks big but the metal is only 1/8 "thick by 1/2" wide


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

looking good...


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice work! I'm interested in those fork support bars but I would like to see how they look on a bike. Do you have any pictures or could you take some?


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

how much would it cost do u think to get the support bars chromed


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

The first support bars have already been called for, once I finish blending the other parts I already made ,I'll make some other stuff. Trust me who ever is interested in anything I make, If it has already been sold , I"ll bust my ass to get you another one made. Tomorrow I will post more stuff.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

shit man, good job :thumbsup:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks man


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 26 2005, 10:07 PM~3700302
> *New page
> *


what chu talkin bout willis, needs another 8 posts :twak:
remember mutiples of 20


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 25 2005, 10:30 AM~3689309
> *Here's the steering wheel asking 70 plus you pay shipping, my pricing is also NOT written in stone so hit me up if interested
> *


Can u take better pics of the edges because the curves dont look all smooth, anyway get back to me A.S.A.P. with pics because I will most likely buy it


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 26 2005, 08:09 PM~3700310
> *what chu talkin bout willis, needs another 8 posts :twak:
> remember mutiples of 20
> *



Thats why I had to edit what I said, EVEN THOUGH I REALLY DO APPRECIATE WHAT YOU SAID.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 26 2005, 10:11 PM~3700323
> *Thats why I had to edit what I said, EVEN THOUGH I REALLY DO APPRECIATE WHAT YOU SAID.
> *


no problem man, creative shit


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Aug 26 2005, 08:10 PM~3700318
> *Can u take better pics of the edges because the curves dont look all smooth, anyway get back to me A.S.A.P. with pics because I will most likely buy it
> *



already been called for.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 26 2005, 08:13 PM~3700333
> *already been called for.
> *


so there sold ??


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Aug 26 2005, 10:13 PM~3700337
> *so there sold ??
> *


yes


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

yeah, but like I said I can make more than just one of each design if someone else is interested in what has already been sold.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 26 2005, 08:15 PM~3700350
> *yeah, but like I said I can make more than just one of each design if someone is interested.
> *


ok cool, but it just aint show quility right ?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

NEW PAGE ..LOL


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Aug 26 2005, 10:19 PM~3700383
> *NEW PAGE ..LOL
> *


I think we've established that :twak:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Aug 26 2005, 08:16 PM~3700362
> *ok cool, but it just aint show quility right ?
> *



anytime you finish a metal part before you send it to the chromer you have to hit it with a tiger disc, then go through several different course and smoother hand files so you can finish it off. I've been building parts for cars and bikes for 8 years now here in the houston area and never had a complaint. In fact before the houston lrm show one of my club member's car was on the 9:00 news promoting the show and they mainly focused on the deck of cards gear shift I made him.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

what he's saying is, he can make it show qaulity


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 26 2005, 08:22 PM~3700399
> *what he's saying is, he can make it show qaulity
> *


DAMN RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 26 2005, 10:24 PM~3700411
> *DAMN RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT more pics of stuff this afternoon. Night fellows.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I like those support bars.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 26 2005, 10:53 PM~3701472
> *TTT more pics of stuff this afternoon. Night fellows.
> *


good to hear


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Asking 12 for each fender brace these are for 20" but can be made for 16". Hopefully I'll post more stuff later today, It looks like if it wants to rain again. They look big but I had to put the camera close on it, the braces are only 1/8" thick by 1/2" wide


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

shit man you doing a very nice job keep your good work


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Had several people interested in this a while back but they never came through with the money asking 65 for the sissy bar its 4 years old but still in great shape. This used to be death dealers old one.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

"REVENGE OF THE SITH"- RADICAL TRIKE :0


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 27 2005, 01:50 PM~3703610
> *"REVENGE OF THE SITH"- RADICAL TRIKE :0
> *


Yeah It was supposed to have been out for houston lrm show, but I bought a 63 impala instead of paying the plater/engraver :uh: I was trying to bring it out for san antonio but it has not been that easy again to get that kind of money in a short amount of time. Sadly I'm going to have to wait until Dallas 06, but thats cool I'll bust it out along with the DEATH DEALER 2


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 27 2005, 12:54 PM~3703633
> *Yeah It was supposed to have been out for houston lrm show, but I bought a 63 impala instead of paying the plater/engraver  :uh:  I was trying to bring it out for san antonio but it has not been that easy again to get that kind of money in a short amount of time. Sadly I'm going to have to wait until Dallas 06, but thats cool I'll bust it out along with the DEATH DEALER 2
> *


 :0


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

where does the sissybar mount i dont see how


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wasent death dealer selling this like 3 weeks ago 4 80 dollas


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Aug 27 2005, 01:57 PM~3703638
> *where does the sissybar mount i dont see how
> *



It has adjustable brackets that I made for it but were using them on the new sissy bar , we never got those plated though there just painted green I can make some new ones for who ever buys it.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

hows it mount to the seat


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2005, 01:59 PM~3703651
> *wasent death dealer selling this like 3 weeks ago 4 80 dollas
> *


NEW PAGE... :biggrin: 



That was what we were asking but we dropped it down for a couple of people that were gonna buy it. just trying to get the money back for plating


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

how much 4 a fork like daeth dealers


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

so you can make parts the way i want them?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2005, 02:01 PM~3703661
> *how much 4 a fork like daeth dealers
> *


I'll make you some similar but since he's my brother I wouldn't feel right building the exact same forks for some else.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2005, 01:01 PM~3703661
> *how much 4 a fork like daeth dealers
> *


Death dealers


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok an other design how mush


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 27 2005, 02:04 PM~3703673
> *so you can make parts the way i want them?
> *



I don't care what the customer wants unless its 2 metal dicks welded together.:roflmao

If any one has a special project in mind just hit me up. I don't know if he wants me to say anything but I am right in the middle of making some crazy shit for someone on this site and ITS NOT ME OR MY BROTHER.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 27 2005, 01:09 PM~3703698
> *I don't care what the customer wants unless its 2 metal dicks welded together.
> 
> If any one has a special project in mind just hit me up. I don't know if he wants me to say anything but I am right in the middle of making some crazy shit for someone on this site and ITS NOT ME OR MY BROTHER.
> *


lol :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what a bout smoe othe swirly desgin how much


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2005, 02:09 PM~3703696
> *ok an other design how mush
> *



I'll hit you up with a p.m, Death dealers forks has some deatil that people dont notice like the end were it bolts up to the rim is twisted metal reshaped to a arrow tip then has a slice on each side


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh one second


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

how abot a siisy bar like this 2 piece one pies on each side


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

how abot a siisy bar like this 2 piece one pies on each side


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nothing shows


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

yaeh it messed up


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

saw them


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

wouldnt u have a problem with the steering wheel, it would sit weird on the gooseneck..... it doesnt go into the V shape


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 24 2005, 03:57 PM~3684595
> *some custom parts ,heres some 20" bent springer fork supports
> 
> thursday or friday (depending when I finish blending them) I'll post a set of custom forks, pedals, sissy bar and steering wheel. Oh to let you know the other parts are not just made from twisted metal. MY PARTS ARE SOLD IN RAW FORM BUT I CAN GET THEM CHROMED FOR YOU THE PRICE THEY CHARGE WILL JUST BE ADDED
> ...


sent you a PM  also are these support bars and the fender braces sold yet ?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE HAS BEEN BUSY.

WHAT OTHER PARTS DO YOU HAVE FOR SELL THAT ARE PLATED ALREADY?


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 27 2005, 06:46 PM~3704650
> *wouldnt u have a problem with the steering wheel, it would sit weird on the gooseneck..... it doesnt go into the V shape
> *


If you have the point facing up it wont work, thats why you mount it the opposite way.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by White Mike_@Aug 27 2005, 09:58 PM~3705297
> *If you have the point facing up it wont work, thats why you mount it the opposite way.
> *


Your one smart whiteboy.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by White Mike_@Aug 27 2005, 10:58 PM~3705297
> *If you have the point facing up it wont work, thats why you mount it the opposite way.
> *


long time no see stranger.... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

If it doesn't rain tomorrow I'll post up some new stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE WOrk homie!!


----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

damn that is some nice shit


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

me like. Im gonna send u a pm later today bigtyme :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

this guys is making shit for everyone else but me.... :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what a brother, lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

i know huh...im in no hurry any ways. Hopefully i'll be pretty set for Dallas next year.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 29 2005, 07:48 PM~3715977
> *this guys is making shit for everyone else but me.... :roflmao:
> *


*wait your turn boy *


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Had to much stuff to do today so I didnt have time to work on anything. I'm free all day tomorrow so I'll post up the forks and maybe some other stuff RAIN OR SHINE!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey bigtyme, remember that p.m. you sent me, does the offer still stand? :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2005, 09:12 PM~3716657
> *hey bigtyme, remember that p.m. you sent  me, does the offer still stand? :biggrin:
> *


Always for good people like you, just p.m your email and I'll send you a pic of what I had in mind. :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

nice work tight parts


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 29 2005, 09:14 PM~3716670
> *Always for good people like you, just p.m your email and I'll send you a pic of what I had in mind. :biggrin:
> *



pm has been sent :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I would like to start off by apologizing to everyone for my absence this past week. I would like to Give an even more sincere apology to those that have been waiting for me to send parts to them or that have been waiting for my response concerning possible sales and or special projects. This site is for people who have interests in lowriders, so I won't bother you people with the personel problems that I had to deal with. The Problems that did effect me ,however, that do pertain to this subect was me making $300 worth of parts and never receiving my payments. I am aware that delays happen but when two people are in the same club and both do not pay you something bigger is at hand. Almost 5 days later the situation has finally been taken care of but not buy these two people. The president of their club has taken care of this problem for them so that criminal charges would not be persued and so that I would not release their names and club name so I won't. I would like to apologize again for my delay and let you all know that I am up and running and ready to do more work.

Here's some forks that are for sale,asking 75 plus shipping.

3/16" metal wheel mount stretched 6" and raised 2", fork steering mounts lowerd 3".


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey bigtyme, check your pm's, i send you my email address, send me the pics of what you had in mind


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 2 2005, 11:30 AM~3740694
> *hey bigtyme, check your pm's, i send you my email address, send me the pics of what you had in mind
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2005, 02:39 PM~3741062
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

what do you use to cut your designs out of metal


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 2 2005, 03:37 PM~3741392
> *what do you use to cut your designs out of metal
> *


It depends on what me or the customer is looking for if its a certain size I can buy the flat barand then just cut weld and reshape, if not than I have to cut out the design with a torch than use a grinder, tiger disc and differnt hand files.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

so you dont use a plazma cutter


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

some guy told me that i have to use a plazma cutter to do edges


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

and how do u do twists and stuff


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I wish I could but I dont have that kind of money to buy one.I have plenty of the old tools grinder,torches,differnt welders,sawzalls, drill press,bandsaw,air compressor, air tools. Nothing like what some people use now plazmas,cnc


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

i know how it is i dont even have some of the stuff you have


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 2 2005, 03:48 PM~3741474
> *I wish I could but I dont have that kind of money to buy one.I have plenty of the old tools grinder,torches,differnt welders,sawzalls, drill press,bandsaw,air compressor, air tools. Nothing like what some people use now plazmas,cnc
> *



damn, i need to learn how to use tools


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 2 2005, 03:47 PM~3741464
> *and how do u do twists and stuff
> *


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

It's really not that hard, just takes time and at least 2 people. Just clamp down one end and start heating the bar evengly towards you and the other person uses a pair of vise grips or any gripping tool on the opposite end and start twisting. To be honest I haven't done it in a while most people say they twist their own stuff but it suprisingly looks like the commercial kind you can buy . You usually can tell custom twist like the kind Big tex uses were the twist is spread apart or like the kind woody does were its cross twisted. Since you reminded me of that I'll have to play around with it this weekend and get back to you all.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

that sounds hard to get it even


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

It more than likely will not come out right for you first time, but you will get the hand of it and learn your own tricks on how to do it.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

oh thanks for the tips


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

biker build off showed me how to do twist


R.I.P.indian larry


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 2 2005, 02:46 PM~3741451
> *some guy told me that i have to use a plazma cutter to do edges
> *


You CAN, but you don't have to, its alot easyer to use a plasma cutter, but there expensive


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 2 2005, 05:14 PM~3741681
> *It's really not that hard, just takes time and at least 2 people. Just clamp down one end and start heating the bar evengly towards you and the other person uses a pair of vise grips or any gripping tool on the opposite end and start twisting. To be honest I haven't done it in a while most people say they twist their own stuff but it suprisingly looks like the commercial kind you can buy . You usually can tell custom twist like the kind Big tex uses were the twist is spread apart or like the kind woody does were its cross twisted. Since you reminded me of that I'll have to play around with it this weekend and get back to you all.
> *


I'm the second person.... :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Sep 2 2005, 04:28 PM~3741798
> *biker build off showed me how to do twist
> R.I.P.indian larry
> *


I Loved Indian Larrys work, in fact I base half my work on his philosophy "clean and simple"
:angel:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ya


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

NEW PAGE

TTT because I'm bored.............


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 27 2005, 05:46 PM~3704650
> *wouldnt u have a problem with the steering wheel, it would sit weird on the gooseneck..... it doesnt go into the V shape
> *


gayness ensues :uh: they make different stems ya know some that work even better with steering wheels


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll be posting up some twisted parts tomorrow. Got plenty of spare time since didn't go to San Antonio.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 3 2005, 06:01 PM~3746581
> *I'll be posting up some twisted parts tomorrow. Got plenty of spare time since  didn't go to San Antonio.
> *


Ok cool, Because I'm interested in doing biz with you...


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

fork slammer- 3/8 twisted metal compared to what you can buy which is 3/16 twisted metal. Asking $25 for slammer

Twisted metal sword forks made from 3/8 metal asking $75


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

let me be the first to say those forks look great :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

all ur work good shit 
but still chroming is a left nut


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

The chrome plating situation should be taken care of within the next two weeks, might be taking in one as a partner. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice i might hit u up some day like next year


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

nice i wish i had the cash for them forks


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Bumping this up for quicker viewing


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

More stuff tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

don't know if you've answered this before or not, but do you twist the tube, or buy it twisted?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Sep 4 2005, 07:22 PM~3751930
> *don't know if you've answered this before or not, but do you twist the tube, or buy it twisted?
> *


I buy it already done,Its been a while since I've done it myself


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice could i get this bar at like places that sell thing 4 window guards


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Bumping it again, can't blame a guy for wanting to make a litltle exta cash


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

Post pics of both forks.. I'm interested in them for my homie...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 4 2005, 08:58 PM~3752443
> *Bumping it again, can't blame a guy for wanting to make a litltle exta cash
> *


ain't no problem with that, especially when the work is flippin awesome, i like them sword forks :thumbsup:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Thank you Ive been wanting to make those for quite some while.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 4 2005, 10:06 PM~3752941
> *Post pics of both forks.. I'm interested in them for my homie...
> *


post pics please..


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

The other one has not been grinded yet, the one in the pic was not even completely blended yet but I got a little impatient and took the pic any way let me finish blending them both and I'll post the pic then


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

ok cool, what other stuff will you be posting 2morrow ?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

1 maybe 2 sissybars,and a some handlebars


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 4 2005, 10:55 PM~3753329
> *1 maybe 2 sissybars,and a some handlebars
> *


ok cool, im very interested in them......cause im looking for a handle bar and sissy bar.. also make more faced parts


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Asking 70 for handlebars 1/2 sq. twist,2-swirls,2-spear points

Here's the other twisted sword fork(not done yet but lucky8 wanted to see it).


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

them are some nice looking handlebars :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 6 2005, 04:10 PM~3763061
> *them are some nice looking handlebars :thumbsup:
> *


buy em... :biggrin:


----------



## ANGEL B (Aug 11, 2005)

YO BIGTYME! THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS PARTS. YOU GOT SOME TALENT BRO. I THINK ILL BE DOING BUISINESS WITH YOU REAL SOON. :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

YO I WILL BUY THOSE HANDLE BARS... PM ME WITH A TOTAL PRICE....


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGEL B_@Sep 6 2005, 05:21 PM~3764014
> *YO BIGTYME! THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS PARTS. YOU GOT SOME TALENT BRO. I THINK ILL BE DOING BUISINESS WITH YOU REAL SOON. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, those are samples of what I can do. I don't know If I'll be trying to sell stuff like this commercially anymore. Did good the first two weeks but slowed down this past week. I might just stick to doing private projects I'm not for sure right now ,though, but if you like any thing you see I can whip it up in only a matter of hours depending on when I can get to it. I've done crazier work but I can't post it up because I don't have permission from the people that paid for it. :biggrin: 

Bill


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 6 2005, 09:06 PM~3765303
> *YO I WILL BUY THOSE HANDLE BARS... PM ME WITH A TOTAL PRICE....
> *


1million dollars! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

BigTyme watch for that homie lucky8lowrider hes another one of them Fantasy Bike Club fools, make sure he got that $$$$ before you deal with him homie! Just keeping your head up homie!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 6 2005, 10:24 PM~3766426
> *1million dollars! :biggrin:
> *



*Thats only what I would charge you lil bro.*


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 6 2005, 09:41 PM~3766537
> *BigTyme watch for that homie lucky8lowrider hes another one of them Fantasy Bike Club fools, make sure he got that $$$$ before you deal with him homie! Just keeping your head up homie!
> *


good advice


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 6 2005, 10:24 PM~3766426
> *1million dollars! :biggrin:
> *



and that's not including shipping :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 7 2005, 08:05 AM~3767585
> *and that's not including shipping :roflmao:
> *


that is correct. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn that handlebar looks hella nice :biggrin:


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 6 2005, 10:41 PM~3766537
> *BigTyme watch for that homie lucky8lowrider hes another one of them Fantasy Bike Club fools, make sure he got that $$$$ before you deal with him homie! Just keeping your head up homie!
> *


 :uh: what a hater... whats amatter scared of the compitition in the tri state area ???? it must be because you keep worring about us....or wait let me guess your the only one who can have and make custom shit ? I dont know what ya problem is but you are too cocky..... :uh:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Not to hate but I havnt had good experiences buying/selling with TF guys. (eddie mostly)

Hopefully thats all in the past, i dont know if either Bigtyme or Wickeddragon had problems but I know i did.


***NEW PAGE*** (ive been dying to do that)


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Sep 7 2005, 04:08 PM~3770936
> *Not to hate but I havnt had good experiences buying/selling with TF guys. (eddie mostly)
> 
> Hopefully thats all in the past, i dont know if either Bigtyme or Wickeddragon had problems but I know i did.
> *


No you didnt, because Eddie never sold you anything... Matter of fact he said you wanted to buy some twisted braces from him, and then you changed your mind... :uh: and what do you mean mostly eddie,lol you never did biz with any of us.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

he has done biz with lildevillelb a few times, and he also did some biz with lowriderwiz and some others, and everything was just fine!!!!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 7 2005, 04:10 PM~3770949
> *No you didnt because Eddie never sold you anything... Matter of fact he said you wanted to buy some twisted braces from him, and then you changed your mind... :uh:
> *


I changed my mind cause of stuff that happened before. Nothing that needs to be discussed, like i said, i like to believe all that is in the past.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Sep 7 2005, 04:12 PM~3770975
> *I changed my mind cause of stuff that happened before. Nothing that needs to be discussed, like i said, i like to believe all that is in the past.
> *


so then why are YOU bringing it up, if nothing happened ???? :uh:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

just saying.....


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Sep 7 2005, 04:14 PM~3770989
> *just saying.....
> *


exactly, if nothing went wrong, stop trying to cause problems.....


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

Anyway lets get back to this mans topic..... He is selling custom parts for cheap...


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

..bump


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Sep 7 2005, 01:09 PM~3769668
> *Damn that handlebar looks hella nice  :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks man


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 7 2005, 03:04 PM~3770912
> *:uh:  what a hater... whats amatter scared of the compitition in the tri state area ???? it must be because you keep worring about us....or wait let me guess your the only one who can have and make custom shit ? I dont know what ya problem is but you are too cocky.....  :uh:
> *



TRUE THAT


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

get any more pics ? if so post up...


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 7 2005, 06:51 PM~3772029
> *get any more pics ? if so post up...
> *


I haven't finished the anything else yet I've been real busy .............hopefully friday I might have something else done.


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

what will you have done ? like what are you working on ?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 7 2005, 07:03 PM~3772130
> *what will you have done ? like what are you working on ?
> *


for commercial sale I have 2-sissybars,pair of pedals,and 2-steering wheels


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 7 2005, 08:38 PM~3772505
> *for commercial sale I have 2-sissybars,pair of pedals,and 2-steering wheels
> *


how much? :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

your supposed to be learning at school not playing on the computer!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Im learning how to type! lol. Were in a break right now, just taking my LIL break. I'll go crazy without it. :banghead:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

LUCKY8LOWRIDER RIPPED ME OFF!! DON'T DO BUISNESS WITH THIS GUY!!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 7 2005, 03:04 PM~3770912
> *:uh:  what a hater... whats amatter scared of the compitition in the tri state area ???? it must be because you keep worring about us....or wait let me guess your the only one who can have and make custom shit ? I dont know what ya problem is but you are too cocky.....  :uh:
> *



the only thing worrying about you is the fact that you seem to get gayer and gayer!


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 8 2005, 04:43 AM~3774653
> *LUCKY8LOWRIDER RIPPED ME OFF!! DON'T DO BUISNESS WITH THIS GUY!!
> *


 :uh: ok if i did biz with you, whats my address ? fucking lyer....


----------



## 64sitinlow (Aug 29, 2005)

yo tim chill out and let him bitch about nothing, and just lowriding..why you got to start shit with everyone.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64sitinlow_@Sep 9 2005, 07:27 AM~3781953
> *yo tim chill out and let him bitch about nothing, and just lowriding..why you got to start shit with everyone.
> *


:tears:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky8lowrider_@Sep 8 2005, 04:57 PM~3778416
> *:uh:  ok if i did biz with you, whats my address ? fucking lyer....
> *


timmy ''gayboy'' mastromonaco
35 gay street
gay town
america


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Was way to busy today. I'll try to post at least one thing this afternoon


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

3/8" sq. twist, 3/16" faced design.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

looks badass


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

BIG TYME NICE WORK HOMIE!!! KEEP UP THE MOVEMENT!!!! LETS FADE THESE HATERS!!!! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

great work bigtyme!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGEL B (Aug 11, 2005)

BIGTYME GREAT WORK! I WISH I WAS'NT IN THE MIDDLE OF MOVING, SO I CAN AFFORD TO DO SOME BIZ WITH YOU. BUT AS SOON AS I FREE UP SOME CASH I'LL GET AT YOU. KEEP UP THE GREAT PARTS :thumbsup:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

That first steering wheel is arriving wednesday :biggrin: I'll post more pics when i get it

Thanks Bigtyme :thumbsup:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments fellows ,I really appreciate them, just trying to put somthing different out there. Hey G.P I'll call you tomorrow so we can talk about the ugh......weather.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 12 2005, 08:38 PM~3801904
> *Thanks for the compliments fellows ,I really appreciate them,  just trying to put somthing different out there. Hey G.P I'll call you tomorrow so we can talk about the ugh......weather.
> *


yeah the weather :biggrin: and the Yankees. How about them Yankees huh...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, how bout them Cowboys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 12 2005, 08:45 PM~3801940
> *no, how bout them Cowboys!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah, them too...

By the way Bigtyme, you can call me anytime tomorrow, I got the day off. No classes for me tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY PARTS?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 12 2005, 08:52 PM~3801998
> *WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY PARTS?
> *


NEW PAGE

SHIT HAPPENS AND I DON'T LIKE YOU :biggrin: EVEN IF YOU ARE MY LITTLE BROTHER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 12 2005, 11:01 PM~3802512
> *NEW PAGE
> 
> SHIT HAPPENS AND I DON'T LIKE YOU  :biggrin: EVEN IF YOU ARE MY LITTLE BROTHER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bastard


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 12 2005, 10:01 PM~3802512
> *NEW PAGE
> 
> SHIT HAPPENS AND I DON'T LIKE YOU  :biggrin: EVEN IF YOU ARE MY LITTLE BROTHER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 12 2005, 07:52 PM~3801998
> *WHERE THE FUCK ARE MY PARTS?
> *


on your bike


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 13 2005, 08:15 AM~3803818
> *on your bike
> *


my new ones.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 13 2005, 07:22 AM~3804040
> *my new ones.
> *


new forks??


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Sep 13 2005, 09:44 AM~3804107
> *new forks??
> *


maybe??? :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 13 2005, 12:58 PM~3806326
> *maybe??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 13 2005, 01:58 PM~3806326
> *maybe??? :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :burn:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

who said you were doing them.=)


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

TTT

Im getting my steering wheel today :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Delivery services suck!!!!!!!!!I'm going to rent a plane and deliver the shit myself from now on. :biggrin:. 2 packages opposite ends of the country wrong people and since their c.o.d they have to be sent back to the sender then reshiped. Its all right recieved my money back and they are shipping it free because the area manager said they should not have confused the package size. Enough layitlow for me tonight, have to get back to making parts for people


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:angry: I wanna see new pics :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

haven't decided on what to post a pic of. I'll decide on what to finish tomorrow then post something ............ The chromer I was supposed to go into buisness with has yet to get his stuff straight, I'm not for sure how much longer he is going to take


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

These are back up for sale, buyer never came through. Price dropped down to 55 plus shipping


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

1/2" sq. twist, swirl ornaments, with 3/16" plate design asking 45 plus shipping


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how is shipping for these


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

the guy that was supposed to buy them lived in conn. shipping was $17 three day ground


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo pm your phone number i need to talk to u


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Heres the bike Big D


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE!!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 17 2005, 06:42 PM~3834891
> *Heres the bike
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ilove death dealers bike cus of the forks


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2005, 08:48 PM~3834924
> *ilove death dealers bike cus of the forks
> *


thanks. all these custom parts being made gives me motivation. I got some suprises for yall next year. My tax return check is ALLLLLL gonna go for my new paint job...expect new custom parts.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cant wait to see


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

1/2" w/ 3/8" sq. twist spear design pedals


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

part's are looking good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn looking good


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81+Sep 18 2005, 06:50 PM~3839177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea can not wait to see the sissy bar


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah people are gonna trip out when they see the sissybar


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

dude, those are some awesome pedals


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 18 2005, 07:33 PM~3839505
> *dude, those are some awesome pedals
> *



thanks Noe I have that set done but I'm going to make another set but with the rear piece round


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

BIG TYME SWEET!!!!!




> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 18 2005, 06:39 PM~3839546
> *thanks Noe I have that set done but I'm going to make another set but with the rear piece round
> *


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

man you just don't stop, all your work is fucking clean :thumbsup: 
what kind of welder do you have?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks matt and I beam. I use a craftsman 110 mig welder or my miller 110 welder or my lincoln 220 welder depends on what I'm doing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i am ready to have that shit engraved and chromed


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

how much would it cost to get something like that sissybar chromed

and how much money for a set of forks like deathdealers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is going to cost me 75-100 to have the handle bars plated


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 18 2005, 06:56 PM~3839689
> *it is going to cost me 75-100 to have the handle bars plated
> *


damn


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

whats holding the spear thing on it looks like bondo


im really intersested in getting some parts once i get paid should be in about 2 weeks illl have like 135 dollars to buy some stuff


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that is all metal he molds it in no bondo there


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

It took alot of practice to be able to mold flatmetal with twist its not easy but looks like one piece when its done. Anybody can do the stuff I make just takes practice and after you have it down its like nothing. I love making parts the more complex the parts are the better.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

you make very nice stuff!!


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

how much for forks similar to death dealers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i am going to have you make me a pair of forks to match teh sissy bar and handle bars


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by judas+Sep 18 2005, 08:27 PM~3839933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to see or design something first that looks way differnt first, but making them like his I won't do since I made them especially for him when I was first starting out. He is my younger brother after all.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Oh and my prices are very flexible I do this just for a hobby.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

4 real


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

like this but square twisted red dots is mounting poits

desighn similar to this


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Thats a little to close like his forks maybe if it had more round curves.
Please don't think that I am hating but I just wouldn't see it as being right.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

family comes first


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT more parts this week. Night folks


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

how much forpedals like that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 8 2005, 03:50 AM~3772016
> *TRUE THAT
> *


What you talkin about? Mr "Next Year" :roflmao:


7UP Bike 7UP Bike 7UP Bike. yeah he'll be on here within 5 minutes posting up his "Take a doughnut in yo ass Krispy man" smack talk :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 19 2005, 05:26 AM~3839927
> *It took alot of practice to be able to mold flatmetal with twist its not easy but looks like one piece when its done. Anybody can do the stuff I make just takes practice and after you have it down its like nothing. I love making parts the more complex the parts are the better.
> *


Very nice parts, very good quality :thumbsup:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2005, 11:53 PM~3841160
> *What you talkin about?  Mr "Next Year"  :roflmao:
> 7UP Bike  7UP Bike  7UP Bike.    yeah he'll be on here within 5 minutes posting up his "Take a doughnut in yo ass Krispy man"  smack talk  :cheesy:
> *



U TALK TOO MUCH :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 19 2005, 10:17 AM~3841187
> *U TALK TOO MUCH :twak:
> *


It worked again :cheesy: 

Yo man where's the pics of the old school 7up Bike at? I thought you said you had it back in 96?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 19 2005, 01:22 AM~3841192
> *It worked again  :cheesy:
> 
> Yo man where's the pics of the old school 7up Bike at?  I thought you said you had it back in 96?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove+Sep 19 2005, 12:31 AM~3841120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Tony.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt......Death Dealer 2 coming soon, very soon....


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I got that steering wheel today. Thanks Bigtyme! Pics in my new topic about my bike


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

READ THE SIG


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey bro stop talking SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! yours and bay 89's comments keep getting deleted in HIS topic for a good reason we don't need anymore shit talking. their is no reason to start a new soap opera!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Heres the design that I had in mind ricecrispy210


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 20 2005, 10:53 AM~3850004
> *ttt......Death Dealer 2 coming soon, very soon....
> *


HYPER RADICAL ...................or bust.............. time to move on up!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 20 2005, 09:53 PM~3854092
> *Hey bro stop talking SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! yours and bay 89's comments keep getting deleted in HIS topic for a good reason we don't need anymore shit talking. their is no reason to start a new soap opera!
> *


blah blah! i feel yah.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

This is for the people that were asking me about engraving. Here's an example of what that guy I was telling you about can do. First showbike that he did here in texas. We referred him to other people and he did my new parts, and alot of other big bikes in our area


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE YOU KNOW ILL BE GOING TO HIM FOR MY STUFF!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 21 2005, 12:09 AM~3855033
> *NICE YOU KNOW ILL BE GOING TO HIM FOR MY STUFF!!!
> *


SHHHHHHH! its a secret. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea i will get with you tonight homie


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

so are you getting ready homie i hope everything is ok after the storm


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 20 2005, 10:05 PM~3855017
> *This is for the people that were asking me about engraving. Here's an example of what that guy I was telling you about can do. First showbike that he did here in texas. We referred him to other people and he did my new parts, and alot of other big bikes in our area
> *


How much for something like that?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

i dont really remember how much he charged me. it was around 125-175. pm me if you need his #.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea that is phat man homie now we even have more time homie i am not going to show the joker bike till the indy show so around may or april


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 21 2005, 01:47 PM~3858089
> *i dont really remember how much he charged me. it was around 125-175. pm me if you need his #.
> *


What a lier...............


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

thats an awesome desighn 
is this where it would mount 

pm me about pricing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i do not want to show half ass on this bike i am going to step up with the big dogs homie


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 21 2005, 01:09 PM~3857812
> *so are you getting ready homie i hope everything is ok after the storm
> *


We just finished putting up all our tools and bikes, etc.. whole family leaving together this evening. I talked to a buddy of mine and he told me I could use his shop if my garage is severly affected.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

should have money for forks in about 2 or 3 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

This steering wheel is back up forsale asking $50


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

i was wonderin how much for a faced fork in a custom desighn


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Sep 21 2005, 02:12 PM~3858303
> *i was wonderin how much for a faced fork in a custom desighn
> *


depends on what exactly you wanted cut, shouldn't be that much more


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

sorry to keep bugin you about deishns i just want to see my options so im sur i get what i want 

but could you draw me uup a face fork desigh kinda like wicked lookin 

similar to this but diffrent


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I think your looking for tribal design parts. Thats not a problem I'll post something up tonight once we get to our hotel


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 21 2005, 01:19 PM~3858348
> *I think your looking for tribal design parts. Thats not a problem I'll post something up tonight once we get to our hotel
> *


thanks man


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

i am intrested in ordering parts from u... how long does it take to finish a simple fork design and matching handel bars...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 21 2005, 12:53 PM~3858148
> *What a lier...............
> *


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I have a very quick turnaround. Once we come to an agreement on what the parts should look like I begin right away and don't like to stop until finished the more complex parts take a little bit longer because of making sure everything is the same and aligned. what did you have in mind?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Sep 21 2005, 02:23 PM~3858375
> *
> *


It's a inside joke with my brother.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

he is fast i am very happy with his turn around


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 21 2005, 01:27 PM~3858405
> *It's a inside joke with my brother.
> *


So can i still get this hook up, i would love to get my sons seats done.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Sep 21 2005, 02:29 PM~3858417
> *So can i still get this hook up, i would love to get my sons seats done.
> *


 you got a pm dude.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Big TYME IS HOOKIN HOMIES UP MAN GOOD JOB!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it homie everyone is coming to you lmao you might end up with to much work lol


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 21 2005, 02:34 PM~3858452
> *damn it homie everyone is coming to you lmao you might end up with to much work lol
> *


My brother Death dealer agreed to start helping me so were gonna start double teaming all these projects


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 21 2005, 01:36 PM~3858465
> *My brother Death dealer agreed to start helping me so were gonna start double teaming all these projects
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool homie you need to start a paypal account lol eazyer to get your money lol


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 21 2005, 02:41 PM~3858493
> *cool homie you need to start a paypal account lol eazyer to get your money lol
> *


Thats what I'm going to do after I get back. I own the name HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ INC. that finaly became legit just a few days ago, and I plan on making this a fully legit part time buisness in the coming weeks :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool then i can send you all my money from homie lol i hate fucking with money order


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 21 2005, 01:43 PM~3858505
> *Thats what I'm going to do after I get back. I own the name HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ INC. that finaly became legit just a few days ago, and I plan on making this a fully legit part time buisness in the coming weeks :biggrin:
> *


big tyme blowin up in the scene


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thats what i am saying homie


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

i have a feelin ill be buyin alot of parts from you


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Sep 21 2005, 02:46 PM~3858525
> *big tyme blowin up in the scene
> 
> you should build a completely custom amazing radical bike just to show people what you can do
> *



Actually my Hyper radical trike is done I just had money issues that happend(I bought a 63 impala)and didn't let me finish paying the plater/engraver "REVENGE OF THE SITH", we're also working on "DEATH DEALER 2" (hopefully radical if he stops being scared :biggrin: ) and my friends bike "LETHAL INJECTION" 26 radical.Theres no more excuse here because my trike should have been out for houston this year. I'm still debating about going a florida show to debut it, but for sure ALL THREE WILL BE AT DALLAS 06 no excuse we have a long fight ahead to become among the best in texas.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit i am haveing him do my parts for my joker bike


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 21 2005, 01:53 PM~3858569
> *Actually my Hyper radical trike is done I just had money issues that happend(I bought a 63 impala)and didn't let me finish paying the plater/engraver "REVENGE OF THE SITH", we're also working on "DEATH DEALER 2" (hopefully radical if he stops being scared :biggrin: ) and my friends bike "LETHAL INJECTION" 26 radical.Theres no more excuse here because my trike should have been out for houston this year. I'm still debating about going a florida show to debut it, but for sure ALL THREE WILL BE AT DALLAS 06 no excuse we have a long fight ahead to become among the best in texas.
> *


whats he scared of


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 21 2005, 01:54 PM~3858576
> *shit i am haveing him do my parts for my joker bike
> *


With this shit, you better stay outa my class........ :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nope mild class


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 21 2005, 02:02 PM~3858661
> *nope mild class
> *


 :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

my falt semi-custom i only have 2 mods


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 21 2005, 02:02 PM~3858661
> *nope mild class
> *


and i thought we were homies








j/k


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 21 2005, 03:53 PM~3858569
> *(hopefully radical if he stops being scared :biggrin: ) *


Aint scared, just want all the hype with radical. Dont worry, it'll be funny when i beat radical bikes with a full custom :biggrin:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 21 2005, 02:19 PM~3858815
> *Aint scared, just want all the hype with radical. Dont worry, it'll be funny when i beat radical bikes with a full custom :biggrin:
> *


yep with all you custom bike bling


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

BE SAFE GUYS, THAT HURRICANE LOOKS PRETTY BAD!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am praying for u all down south homies


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks, that thing might hit us here, we probably won't know till friday :ugh:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

dont be dumb be safe :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Hope nothing bad happens to u guys in Texas because of the huricane.....Be Safe


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

hows the tribal for desighn cumin


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

he evacuated his home, he won't be back till saturday or sunday, he was right in the path of hurricane Rita


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hope fully that nothing happens to our friends from texas bay side 
H town Corpus and even the Rio Grande Valley


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 22 2005, 06:19 PM~3867713
> *he evacuated his home, he won't be back till saturday or sunday, he was right in the path of hurricane Rita
> *


he said he was gunna post it once he got to his hotel


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

he hasn't pm'd me back, he was gonna be coming down to my area, we might hang out this weekend if i can get a hold of him


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Noe is rita passing thru there 
cus i only kno that rita is going too pass H Town


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, i'm south of where it's supposed to pass thru


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i am glad i am not by the water i will stick with just my little river


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

i am glad i live in tornado alley instead of hurricane wastland


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Sep 22 2005, 06:32 PM~3867810
> *i am glad i live in tornado alley instead of hurricane wastland
> *


No im glad i live in the desert cus nothing happens exept for its hot but i m used to it


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

:wave: ...whats up guys. My bro has to type for me since theres no more computers, just wanted to tell yall guys were safe. I'll be conducting business with yall guys tonight. I got ever1s pms, i'll reply back to all of yall tonight. peace.


i didnt forget of yall designs and drawings. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

good to here from u too bigtyme


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

hers's the design ricecrisy210


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

how much for a fork like that


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 24 2005, 05:01 PM~3878406
> *hers's the design ricecrisy210
> *


i like it i just dont like the support bar part

how bout this

p.s. thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn that is hot homie it will look good in chrome lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo bigtyme i can not get a hold of my boy so as soon as i get a hold of him i will have him draw that up for me to send you so you know what i am want the steering wheels to look like


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 2 2005, 02:48 PM~3741474
> *I wish I could but I dont have that kind of money to buy one.I have plenty of the old tools grinder,torches,differnt welders,sawzalls, drill press,bandsaw,air compressor, air tools. Nothing like what some people use now plazmas,cnc
> *


im gonna try and star makin custom parts to my first project will be spear peddles i got the peddles down to bare bones and eric is sending me spears

i got a band saw angle grinder drill press bench grinder and torch and my friends have a welder and sawzalll i can use so in a ouple months maybe i can make some parts

how long did it take you to learn


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Sep 24 2005, 08:04 PM~3878960
> *i like it i just dont like the support bar part
> 
> how bout this
> ...


no prob homie,............Thats actually what I really put some thought into I just threw in the support bar...just give me a pm and we'll talk further.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo bigtyme get a hold of me a sooon as you get time homie i need to talk to u


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

We just got home. 12hr trip back, considerably shorter than last time but still too long. I have some important things to take care of in the morning so I'll respond to your messages hopefully in the early afternoon. please believe that I truely do appreciate your buisness and intend to get back to everyone in a timely manner.I just have to help my parents sort everything out at their house.

Bill


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ INC. is ready to start rockin and rollin as of tomorrow. I'm back and just about about to take things even further. I am about to setup a paypal account and am sill continuing to find a plater to use for my plating. If you thought my last parts were interesting, you will be veeeeerrrryyyyy suprised of what is still to come. if you pmed me I have sent you a a replay message so I hope to here back from you.To all those private projects I'm doing for people on this site and even off this site, all I can say is that NEXT YEAR WILL BE CRAZY!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea it is going to be crazy homie


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

glad your all right


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 18 2005, 03:30 PM~3838605
> *1/2" w/ 3/8" sq. twist spear design pedals
> *


how much for a pair of the second one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo billy call me or hit me up on e-mail when u get this i need to talk to you homie


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ is now setup to accept paypal


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool homie


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

so if i was to come up with a design for a front fork, you all could make it just like the drawing or do you like to come up with stuff on your own?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Sep 30 2005, 05:51 PM~3918888
> *so if i was to come up with a design for a front fork, you all could make it just like the drawing or do you like to come up with stuff on your own?
> *



What ever you can think of, I can build for you. I'm doing alot crazy parts right now but the buyers want me to be tight lipped about it until next year. When they do bust out, however, It will known that I built those parts and other stuff   .


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 30 2005, 05:22 PM~3919019
> *What ever you can think of, I can build for you. I'm doing alot crazy parts right now but the buyers want me to be tight lipped about it until next year. When they do bust out, however, It will known that I built those parts and other stuff    .
> *


ok, can you PM me a price....i know thats asking alot. Just the bottom bar. And yea something crazy


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys im here at work its 8:30Pm NYC time and im just going to drop you guys a note and say my homie Billy is putting it down I must say he is really lasing it up for 2006. Billy keep up the good work and dont forget guys PedalScrapers Inc. is coming as well so if you need them custom square twisted or face plated rims hit us up man we got any rim design basically catering to the theme bikes but we are open for more challenges. Billy can wait till January 2006 man im getting ready for it myself. :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 30 2005, 06:34 PM~3919064
> *Hey guys im here at work its 8:30Pm NYC time and im just going to drop you guys a note and say my homie Billy is putting it down I must say he is really lasing it up for 2006. Billy keep up the good work and dont forget guys PedalScrapers Inc. is coming as well so if you need them custom square twisted or face plated rims hit us up man we got any rim design basically catering to the theme bikes but we are open for more challenges. Billy can wait till January 2006 man im getting ready for it myself. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I don't think anybody seriously knows what is coming out, but they will.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

That just means that in 2006 there will be alot of surprises as to what is going to be seen for the first two shows we are talking Phoneix AZ and Miami FL. Man I know Bigtyme has a big hand in my project peeps and thats all I can say. But other then that your going to have to wait till January. :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 30 2005, 05:42 PM~3919092
> *:biggrin: I don't think anybody seriously knows what is coming out, but they will.
> *


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

NEW PAGE LOL.........
Now I know I haven't posted any new new general sales items in two weeks *but I* *will be posting something uptomorrow*, I've just ben really busy. Everything is cool now,though, I have two employees now so things are going to be speeding up. My bro DeathDealer is finally helping out and my boy WhiteMike(who posts in here every now and then) just became my newest helper.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Sep 30 2005, 06:44 PM~3919102
> *That just means that in 2006 there will be alot of surprises as to what is going to be seen for the first two shows we are talking Phoneix AZ and Miami FL. Man I know Bigtyme has a big hand in my project peeps and thats all I can say. But other then that your going to have to wait till January. :cheesy:
> *


Ugh.........No I'm not  :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

If anyone is interested these parts can be easily duplicated and will at a fair price.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

.........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey bill, would sq. twisted bars be able to fit on those twisted forks above?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 30 2005, 10:37 PM~3920578
> *hey bill, would sq. twisted bars be able to fit on those twisted forks above?
> *


No, they were made to replicate sword forks but I could make some forks that are very similar and allow fork supports.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

HHHMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 30 2005, 10:43 PM~3920616
> *HHHMMMM :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

how much 4 the handell bars and forks?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Almost done with a faced custom steering wheel, My new employee WhiteMike designed this one and looks killer, but we didnt have time to finish blending it because we had to make sure that other projects were taken care of first, so that took up most of the day. Tomorrow it will be completed so I'll post it up as soon as its finished.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homie looking good i am glad to see you are growing i will get with you on that paypal money tomorrow


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a White Mike designed steering wheel, asking $40. This is probably going to be one of the last general sales items that we market for a while, we have alot of projects to finish by the middle of the month. We have to make sure we finish those before anything else, have to make sure my customers are 100% satisifed with their parts.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Cool design. :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Aug 25 2005, 10:30 AM~3689309
> *Here's the steering wheel asking 70 plus you pay shipping, my pricing is also NOT written in stone so hit me up if interested
> *


thats dope man what did you use to cut it. Plasma cutter right?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five+Oct 2 2005, 04:23 PM~3928308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a cutting torch with a small tip, after enough practice you should be able to make bad ass cuts with little grinding.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea now that is skill


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ............


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 2 2005, 06:50 PM~3929004
> *HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ............
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Me like these Bill.......HOw much for something like these? ANd can you make them for both sides... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that is just to sharp


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Dallas should be when we debut Death Dealer 2 HYPER FULL CUSTOM or HYPER RADICAL still not sure how to finish the frame. :0

oh by the way thanks for the pic lowrider trike and thanks for the compliment Big d I know my brother appreciates the compliments


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: HOMIES!!! ARE THE BEST!!!! :0 :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 3 2005, 08:49 PM~3936956
> *Dallas should be when we debut Death Dealer 2 HYPER FULL CUSTOM or HYPER RADICAL still not sure how to finish the frame. :0
> 
> oh by the way thanks for the pic lowrider trike and thanks for the compliment Big d I know my brother appreciates the compliments
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 2 2005, 03:54 PM~3928147
> *Here's a White Mike designed steering wheel, asking $40. This is probably going to be one of the last general sales items that we market for a while, we have alot of projects to finish by the middle of the month. We have to make sure we finish those before anything else, have to make sure my customers are 100% satisifed with their parts.
> *


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

those handle bars look pretty tight


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 3 2005, 10:09 PM~3937124
> *
> *


Whats uo bro..........you know I gotta rep the Dirty Bay the right way..........like you always say BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT....................but time to move on to bigger things.............. and thats closer than anybody knows. I have so much shit going on that its unbelievable.....THE OG BAYTOWN KING


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Oct 3 2005, 04:27 PM~3934207
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


thats a nice bike! lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Im debating on staying in Full custom or making the jump to radical. I just dont want all the hype with radical. I rather beat a radical class with a full custom.  What do yall think?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 4 2005, 09:49 PM~3944270
> *thats a nice bike! lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 4 2005, 10:53 PM~3944295
> *Im debating on staying in Full custom or making the jump to radical. I just dont want all the hype with radical. I rather beat a radical class with a full custom.  What do yall think?
> *


stay full


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

I agree with Noe......Stay Full.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Why didn't you mention that your old frame and most of your old parts are history already? Why didn't you say that the new frame is so crazy already that it deserves to be radical just to make the lines flow alot better. It's so hard to cram a radical style tank and skirts :biggrin: into a full custom frame..............You know *people* are going to be protesting you anyway so lets go ahead and just knock them out instead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................remember its all just in good fun........money comes and goes........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it boy going to shut them down lol keep up the good work


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

go radical and fuck your mum


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

leave it to ali to say some fucked up thang lmao


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

::


> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 4 2005, 09:46 PM~3943865
> *Whats uo bro..........you know I gotta rep the Dirty Bay the right way..........like you always say BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT....................but time to move on to bigger things.............. and thats closer than anybody knows. I have so much shit going on that its unbelievable.....THE OG BAYTOWN KING
> *





NO NOT THE OG BUT THE ONLY AND WE HAVE BEEN HERE LONGENOUGH TO PROVE IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN UNLIKE SOME ROCKIES THAT HAVENT BEEN AROUND LONG ENOUGH TO KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> ::
> NO NOT THE OG BUT THE ONLY AND WE HAVE BEEN HERE LONGENOUGH TO PROVE IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN UNLIKE SOME ROCKIES THAT HAVENT BEEN AROUND LONG ENOUGH TO KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 5 2005, 04:19 PM~3949005
> *::
> NO NOT THE OG BUT THE ONLY AND WE HAVE BEEN HERE LONGENOUGH TO PROVE IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN UNLIKE SOME  ROCKIES THAT HAVENT BEEN AROUND LONG ENOUGH TO KNOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its rookie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Oct 3 2005, 02:27 PM~3934207
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


nice bike.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> its rookie.... :biggrin:
> [/
> 
> :twak: ........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 5 2005, 08:35 AM~3945703
> *Why didn't you mention that your old frame and most of your old parts are history already? Why didn't you say that the new frame is so crazy already that it deserves to be radical just to make the lines flow alot better. It's so hard to cram a radical style tank and skirts :biggrin: into a full custom frame..............You know people are going to be protesting you anyway so lets go ahead and just knock them out instead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................remember its all just in good fun........money comes and goes........
> *




yup and sure cant forget about those secret projects. :biggrin: :biggrin: ...and i agree that money comes and goes.....just like HOES......

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

LATIN CARTEL CELEBRATING OVER 15 YRS ...AND STILL GOING STRONG..AND YOOU KNOWW THISSS MAAANN...................................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

How much to make that lower support bar on a fork? For a 24"...


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Having computer problems but should be taken care of real quick. just leave a pm and I'll get to it at night when I can use my friends computer. For the people that need to get a hold of me quick just give me a call. Again I apologize for the inconvience.
Bill


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homie how is everything going man it has been crazy i and trying to get my shit in line you know how it is getting that DOWNLOWKUSTOMZ on lock hey give me a call tonight


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Internet is still not working...............Being on limited time on someone else's computer sucks. For those that left me messages I'll be in touch with you later.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Yo big D give me a call I can't find your number. I pm'ed it to you.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

was up rockie(baytownlc)...... :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 7 2005, 04:04 PM~3962085
> *was up rockie(baytownlc)...... :roflmao:
> *






nothing king of kings :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 7 2005, 03:21 PM~3962239
> *nothing king of kings  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


get it right its ....LORD OF LORDZ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 7 2005, 03:54 PM~3961971
> *Yo big D give me a call I can't find your number. I pm'ed it to you.
> *


i will call you homie :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 7 2005, 04:31 PM~3962325
> *get it right its ....LORD OF LORDZ...
> *








:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> get it right its ....LORD OF LORDZ...
> [/q
> 
> either title is fake so whats the diff............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> > get it right its ....LORD OF LORDZ...
> > [/q
> >
> > either title is fake so whats the diff............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 5 2005, 06:24 PM~3949046
> *ITS NICE TO TYPE SOMETHING AND NOT HAVE IT REMOVED WHEN THEY GET THERE FEELINGS HURT I GUESS THAT JUST SHOWS WHO TRUELY IS "REAL"
> *


keep the bullshit off of here. If your so real, then handle your problems in person or at least via PM's

*I REMOVED IT*...nobody wants to scroll through two pages of bullshit. :uh:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Whats up people, don't think that I fogot about you but I'm still having internet trouble.......it actually worked for the better right know, its given me more time to work on people's projects :biggrin: I went to the metal shop and purchased ALL SORTS OF THINGS...........my projects will just keep on getting crazier and crazier how do you fell about spinning swirls on forks, handlebars and sissy bars..........

THE BAYTOWN KING






No hate just how it is.........


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ inc.....................lowriding into the futrure....................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it is a ghost lol but hey i will give u a ring tonight


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

My internet should be fixed by the end of this week, so they say, I'll post a sneak peak of SOME ONES crazy ass parts that I've recently completed................


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

had to do it


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 10 2005, 05:31 PM~3977442
> *My internet should be fixed by the end of this week, so they say, I'll post a sneak peak of SOME ONES crazy ass parts that I've recently completed................
> *


i wanna see


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm still working on the final essembly, because If I weld it as one solid unit it would give platers a problem with the swirl spinning when they polish it. I really don't want to get into specifics of what I thought of to fix it (don't want others to take my design) but you'll see soon..........once I get my computer at home fixed.

If anyone has questions to ask about projects you would like to have built just give me a ring at 281-685-5177. My schedule will be ready to reload after the 20th of this month.  

Bill


HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ

********Lowriding into the future*********


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

i should have 80 in 2 weeks

how much would i have to pay to have you make my desighn and chrome it for me cause im havn trouble findin a plater


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 11 2005, 06:25 PM~3983561
> *I'm still working on the final essembly, because If I weld it as one solid unit it would give platers a problem with the swirl spinning when they polish it. I really don't want to get into specifics of what I thought of to fix it (don't want others to take my design) but you'll see soon..........once I get my computer at home fixed.
> 
> If anyone has questions to ask about projects you would like to have built just give me a ring at 281-685-5177. My schedule will be ready to reload after the 20th of this month.
> ...


Whos is it? I think I know, it's between 2 people if were both talking about the same part, right?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Oct 11 2005, 06:33 PM~3983595
> *i should have 80 in 2 weeks
> 
> how much would i have to pay to have you make my desighn and chrome it for me  cause im havn trouble findin a plater
> *



the fork design right let me ask the plater and I'll get back with you tomorrow evening.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Oct 11 2005, 06:36 PM~3983605
> *Whos is it? I think I know, it's between 2 people if were both talking about the same part, right?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: hey give me call


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

whats up big d I have to leave now but I have a number you need so I'll call you when I get home.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

doing it big homie can not wait i will call u later on or tomorrow


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 11 2005, 06:41 PM~3983628
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: hey give me call
> *


its ringing


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Hope you get your computer fixed soon. I can't wait to see these new parts you're talking about.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 11 2005, 05:40 PM~3983621
> *the fork design right let me ask the plater and I'll get back with you tomorrow evening.
> *


okay thanks


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

NO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it homie coming up in the world :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats your point?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I was thinking about getting Custom Forks Soon. Could i keep the stock twisted support bars I have and add custom forks ( the flat metal ones)? Would it be ridable?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt......this thread shall rise again!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHAT'S THE DAMN DEAL, JORGE?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Nothing much. Just taking easy right now. Isn't Juiced having a show this weekend? If the are im showing. Im gonna try to show to as many shows as i can before i retire this frame.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I READ THAT SOMEWHERE TOO. THINK ITS AT THE DODGE DEALERSHIP. ALLEN SAMUELS, I THINK. COULD CALL CHINO AND FIND OUT.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 26 2005, 10:59 AM~4074268
> *I READ THAT SOMEWHERE TOO.  THINK ITS AT THE DODGE DEALERSHIP.  ALLEN SAMUELS, I THINK.  COULD CALL CHINO AND FIND OUT.
> *


thats alright. I just confirmed it. It is at a car dealership. I'll be out there. Still deciding full display or just some of it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homie tell billy to get a hold of me i need to talk to him :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 26 2005, 11:24 AM~4074401
> *yo homie tell bill to get a hold of me i need to talk to him  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MIGHT BE THERE. JUST NOT SHOWING :angry:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

What's up my layitlow brothers?

Yeah, Bigtyme's back and ready to rock and roll again! Ya'll didn't think that I forgot about this place? I just had to take care of some work related things that I was trying to be blamed for but its all over with now and I can concentrate on my true buisness again. On top of that I had to catch up with some projects but I am almost done with that thanks to my employees death dealer and white mike.

this week end I'll post some new stuff I have created.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I forgot to say thanks to all the people that wished me a happy birthday.

so thank you all very much, it means alot


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool havent seen u in a long while


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 26 2005, 10:07 PM~4078869
> *I forgot to say thanks to all the people  that wished me a happy birthday.
> 
> so thank you all very much, it means alot
> *


your welcome!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 26 2005, 09:07 PM~4078869
> *I forgot to say thanks to all the people  that wished me a happy birthday.
> 
> so thank you all very much, it means alot
> *



i believe i started that topic :biggrin:


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

Yo got anymore of those sweet STEERING WHEELS..

PM me...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 27 2005, 09:01 AM~4081505
> *i believe i started that topic  :biggrin:
> *


hahah nice try Noe it was me !!!!!!!!!!!!! bigtyme b day  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood_@Oct 27 2005, 10:41 AM~4081800
> *Yo got anymore of those sweet STEERING WHEELS..
> 
> PM me...
> *


PM sent


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

did you find out how much it will be for my fork in chrome yet


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Oct 27 2005, 08:41 PM~4085909
> *did you find out how much it will be for my fork in chrome yet
> *


pm'ed you


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I have something new to post tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

can not wait homie


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

mmmmm new page


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Oct 28 2005, 06:19 PM~4090509
> *I have something new to post tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao tell billy to call me


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 28 2005, 09:33 PM~4091475
> *lmao tell billy to call me
> *


will do.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks homie


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

hers my deighns


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

here's a pic of the racked headtube on 26" radical girls frame that were building for general sale. I would post some new ones but :ugh: spys will love seeing it, It should be by next week.........I also didn't forgot about that part I've been meaning to show you but customers stuff have to come first

As crazy as it's going to look its going to be fully ridable.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:nono: giving away secrets. :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it homie now thats a racked frame lol


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

i like those pics from the begining I think i should post some other ones.


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

i think i got it we'll show some newer pics later on


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

omfg that is sick as hell homies keep up the good work


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

wait till yall some detail pics


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

this things for sale to


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

but aint it a 26 :happysad:


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

yeah its a 26 but you gotta keep trying new stuff 26 class is blowing up. yall see some better pics later my boy billy can make some crazy shit all framed inside it will be fully ridable. mine is coming out for the first texas show ands its gonna be bad. ill tell his ass to get on here hes just been busy.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

where does the seat go i do not see a spot to put the seat clamp and pm how much yu want for it homie lol


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=344778]yo bigtyme. can you make a custom 20'' fork only the lower part (like on the picture?. i am not asking you to MAKE one. im asking if it's possible. and can the custom fender brace fit on a trike?

BTW how much is shipping to denmark?
nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

pm me bigtyme...


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

heres the last old pic updated ones will be up this weekend.


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

for death dealer


----------



## CvJzA (Oct 30, 2005)

i like the custom fork it came out nice man


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

you mean the frame, thanks man thats one of the few projects Heavy metal customz has coming out for sale


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good homie holding it down


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by White Mike_@Nov 11 2005, 09:07 PM~4189121
> *for death dealer
> *


right back at you


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

at least i can weld bitch hahahaha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea homies


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Why don't you stop acting like girls :0

HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ has now become fully legitimized, we are moving into our new shop(no more garages) and are currently handling final negotiations to become suppliers for buisnesses throughout the us. Now we are not going to be everywhere but still in a few places across the us is better than none or just local. I will be doing a few personal projects for some heavy hitters    here and off this site but other than that I will not be doing much individual sales. This does not mean I will turn you down by no means everybody is welcomed to send me a pm, it just means for smaller stuff I will refer you to one of the vendors I'm dealing with. We are now building custom car, bicycle and motorcycle parts and will be expanding into further metal workings after christmas.

Bill Martinez



HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ inc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea homie doing teh damn thang


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

last pic until its blended and primered maybe mid week...


----------



## Ivan The Great (Nov 11, 2005)

man that frame is sick...ill be helping u out when i come back from iraq until then ur just gonna have to keep me posted on the net............LATERZ


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan The Great_@Nov 13 2005, 04:06 PM~4197358
> *man that frame is sick...ill be helping u out when i come back from iraq until then ur just gonna have to keep me posted on the net............LATERZ
> *


*JUST A TAC!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Billy Congrats on your accomplishments bro! That sounds like it will be great man! I almsot have a nice Logo for your Coporate Identity just give me some time, ill be contacting you soon. Its great to come up you know Lowriding Bicycles is what inovates many to step into cars. Creating business in the market is what its all about!! Without the business then how would be do anything out there. I know fourth hand LIL members Heavy Metal KustomZ is great people, for one they care about who they service and they do it in a timely fashion. Yes everyone knows I too build parts but unity is what its all about. Heavy Metal KustomZ has helped me with a few tricks for 06. For now CONGRATS MAN!!!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I appreciate the comments matt, means alot. I'm tired right now man I just got home from the shop I have some pics to show but I have to send some emails and then I'm going to crash so I'll post them tomorrow night or maybe I'll get white mike or deathdealer to do it during the day



HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

heres some more pics


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

damn crazy! looking good man!


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

:worship: :tongue:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 17 2005, 09:46 PM~4228745
> *damn crazy! looking good man!
> *



thanks man, its for sale to. we'll display right when the 3d work is done and its primered


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice Homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

hella tight


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 17 2005, 09:51 PM~4228785
> *Nice Homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wait till they see the OTHER ONES!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Man wait till they see my new shit hoime there going to trip!! OPPS did I speak to soon?LOL :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 17 2005, 09:22 PM~4229013
> *Wait till they see the OTHER ONES!
> *


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 17 2005, 10:23 PM~4229028
> *Man wait till they see my new shit hoime there going to trip!! OPPS did I speak to soon?LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I don't know if there ready


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

YO BIGTYME!! THAT FRAME IS BAD ASS ABOUT JUST HOW MUCH WILL IT GO FOR?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

like always damn nice homie


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

man i dont know what this frame is goning for, we started it because someone was interested in it but he backed out later. 
who needs a 26" radical bike? hearing offers just pm bigytme or me


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

can u ride on the custom forks? The flat sheet metal 1s not the cstom tubes


----------



## Ivan The Great (Nov 11, 2005)

damn dawg that shit is looking good when u gonna finish it??? though i wanna see it before i leave...if u could do me that favor laters homie IVAN


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan The Great_@Nov 21 2005, 06:32 PM~4250731
> *damn dawg that shit is looking good when u gonna finish it??? though i wanna see it before i leave...if u could do me that favor laters homie IVAN
> *


was up fool! hows everything been up there?


----------



## Ivan The Great (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WASSUP LAYITLOW PEEPS!!! Hey where is Bigtyme no answer on his phone or anything can someone tell me PM me with some info he owes me some parts.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 1 2005, 09:27 AM~4312887
> *WASSUP LAYITLOW PEEPS!!! Hey where is Bigtyme no answer on his phone or anything can someone tell me PM me with some info he owes me some parts.
> *


I left him another message yestarday, Matt. I sent his brother a pm this morning so hopefully soon, we'll find out what happenned.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 17 2005, 08:23 PM~4229028
> *Man wait till they see my new shit hoime there going to trip!! OPPS did I speak to soon?LOL :biggrin:
> *


Too bad there is more talk than pictures. :uh: :biggrin: When do we get to see tihs modern marvel?


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan The Great_@Nov 30 2005, 08:22 PM~4309978
> *
> *


whats up soldier dont bring back any half iraqi kids


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SENORFLEETWOOD (Nov 30, 2005)

NICE SHIT


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW! Guys I never do this but id like to speek with Bill I understand his situation im waiting almsot over 1 month now and no parts, I seen a few pics of my parts I paid in Full but never received any parts. I hear what his homie is saying I totally understand but if hes back then can someone give me a # were I can contact Bill, I dont understand whats going on right now. :angry:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Obviously you do not understand his situation if you're on here posting angry faces. He just got back, give him some time to get things in order.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 2 2005, 01:11 PM~4321854
> *WOW! Guys I never do this but id like to speek with Bill I understand his situation im waiting almsot over 1 month now and no parts, I seen a few pics of my parts I paid in Full but never received any parts. I hear what his homie is saying I totally understand but if hes back then can someone give me a # were I can contact Bill, I dont understand whats going on right now.  :angry:
> *



:nono: uffin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by White Mike_@Dec 1 2005, 11:00 AM~4313333
> *frame got sold already socios bike prez    Bigtyme had to bury his great grandma back in mexico and take help take care of papers with his parents he got back yesterday but is busy dealing with vendors and shit we aint dealing with computer sales much any more or alot of bike pars doing car and chopper parts mainly so their aint nothing wrong people i tell him whats been going on and see when he can come up on here
> *


I don't like people knowing my personal stuff, your going to have to take that off.

This is going to be my only response on this matter. I had to deal with a situation that came up, my work ethics have never been questioned before and I'd like to keep it that way. I run a legiment buisness with lots of clients and have to sort through alot of deliveries and work orders. Everybody is being taken care of and a good amount of people are having there stuff sent to them as I type, others will be having them sent to them with in a coupe of days. Yes I did have problems with the shipping buisness I was using but thats been delt with. I'll try to check back on lil as much as I can but for know I have to personally deliver a truck load of items out of town.

Bill Martinez


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

John your pm box is full check your email


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Bigtyme! I apologize for posting this info up here but you know how it goes if it were me im sure some ass hole would have been crying to you understand right? Well just to let all the LIL homies know myself and Bigtyme solved our probs with this issue and its cool.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

yall look out for White Mikes new 26" cruiser. hopefully it'll be a big contender next year.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 4 2005, 08:30 AM~4333114
> *Bigtyme! I apologize for posting this info up here but you know how it goes if it were me im sure some ass hole would have been crying to you understand right? Well just to let all the LIL homies know myself and Bigtyme solved our probs with this issue and its cool.
> *


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I would like to congratulate Death Dealer on becoming co-secretary for Latin Cartel c.c. He joined when we was just ten years old and know at nine-teen is becoming one of the future leaders in the lowrider a great role model to the younger generation. You deserve it bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

way to go hoie cangrats death dealer hey homie get a hold of me bill when u get time it is cool take your time and get shit str8 u know it is all good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Dec 4 2005, 11:49 PM~4337425
> *I would like to congratulate Death Dealer on becoming co-secretary for Latin Cartel c.c. He joined when we was just ten years old and know at nine-teen is becoming one of the future leaders in the lowrider a great role model to the younger generation. You deserve it bro!!!!!!!!!!
> *



you got that right!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

NO DOUBT... CONGRATS...:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

....


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

that back molded fender ruined it, other wise its perfect


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 4 2005, 10:30 PM~4336924
> *yall look out for White Mikes new 26" cruiser. hopefully it'll be a big contender next year.
> *


Shutup bitch thats top secret


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the fender thing fuked it all up


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

from the pics it looks weird but it all flows good bigtyme is good about making sure it all flows right anyways the customer liked it


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt i talked bigtyme into making some stuff to sell on here well post it up at the end if the week


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

If any body has any questions about anything you can pm me also yall dont just have to hit up bigtyme


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice frame.. looks like ur gunna be compeating against this
[attachmentid=377099]


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

not us me made that for a guy who coulnt pay the rest of it so we gave him back his money and sold it to someone else i dont know what hes gonna do with it he rides it around quite a bit and wants all the custom parts made but nothing to craxy he said mine is coming out for san antonio or at the latest houston now that is one bad motherfucker its scary


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kool.. ill be on the look out for it...competion is finnaly coming.....


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

its always fun i cant wait to bring it out we have gotten behind scedule on it but were about to get back to work on it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool.. yea im waiting for this last show to pass.. then ill b switching the parts onto a new frame


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

hey sic you know me im that white guy thats always with jorge(deathdealer) and billy(bigtyme) from latin cartel ive met you a couple of times


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 6 2005, 11:48 PM~4352789
> *cool.. yea im waiting for this last show to pass.. then ill b  switching the parts onto a new frame
> *



brand new frame :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i do.. i dunno... i guess i gotta see u in person.. i 4 get names and shit....did i talk 2 u at magnificos


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

last show i been to was juiced at that dodge place


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dunnoo.. im slow like dat,, paint fumes man....


----------



## Ivan The Great (Nov 11, 2005)

hey mike whats up tell bill i said whats up yall talke care that frame came out clean keep on building shit ill be with yall real soon....hey bill sorry to hear that dawg tell ur mom and dad i said hi.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

BAYTOWN AND HOUSTON UP IN THIS BITCH!





SORRY. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 12:51 AM~4352817
> *i do.. i dunno... i guess i gotta see u in person.. i 4 get names and shit....did i talk 2 u at magnificos
> *


No, this is someone else. The one you met at Magnificos was Ivan The Great. Remember how he was stumbling when he walked! :roflmao: .....good times :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 7 2005, 09:32 AM~4354698
> *No, this is someone else. The one you met at Magnificos was Ivan The Great. Remember how he was stumbling when he walked! :roflmao: .....good times  :biggrin:
> *


yea i remember him.. lol.. drunk ass.. lol.. dats shit was funny.....


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 4 2005, 10:30 PM~4336924
> *yall look out for White Mikes new 26" cruiser. hopefully it'll be a big contender next year.
> *


you talk too much don't give away secrets



> _Originally posted by White Mike_@Dec 6 2005, 11:16 PM~4352502
> *ttt i talked bigtyme into making some stuff to sell on here well post it up at the end if the week
> *


all those bike parts are being sent to Downlowkustomz he'll show you some pics of them REAL soon 

I don't know if we'll be posting much stuff on here anymore maybe parts for CERTAIN clients or PERSONAL projects but thats about it

If you any questions you can still contact me or whitemike but more than likely we'll refer you to Downlowkustomz


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8 homie so if anybody needs anything just holla at me and i will get back asap DLK -N- HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ rolling side by side in the 06


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

For the people who didn't see how the frame turned out, here it is again, just needs paint and custom parts now. raked head tube, remade upper tank tube to match lower one, repositioned rear frame bars, 8" stretch, chopped center tube, repostioned seat mount, custom skeleton inner support frame, molded front tank, molded front lower fin, molded rear skirts, molded rear fins, capped off rear lower frame, capped off center, molded rear fender.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

dman thats right there is why i got with HMC they are teh best


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT night fellows


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

just send me the pics when ever you get time homie :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 01:03 PM~4355295
> *yea i remember him.. lol.. drunk ass.. lol.. dats shit was funny.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

bigtyme gave us these today to start wearing to work.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

where's mine lmao looking good


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 16 2005, 05:24 PM~4420810
> *where's mine lmao looking good
> *


he made us work are ass off just to get them just kidding


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao tell him i will call him later tonight


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

cool i have to get back to work right know anyways so ill tell him


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

STR8


----------



## Ivan The Great (Nov 11, 2005)

thats fucked up y cant i get a shirt i see how its gonna be.. well thats cool ill holla at yall later


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan The Great_@Dec 22 2005, 08:22 AM~4458013
> *thats fucked up y cant i get a shirt i see how its gonna be.. well thats cool ill holla at yall later
> *


whats up man! hey give me and my bro a call and we'll send u one over there.


----------



## neighborhdlegendz (Dec 22, 2005)

need 2 get some one of a kind stuff done. my only problem is if somebody sends u a design of xactly what they want fabricated who da say u wont try da take the idea or use it 4 yoself?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

every idea is your and your only homie it would not be right to do that to a homie


----------



## neighborhdlegendz (Dec 22, 2005)

dig dig. need all da help i can get. right now been workin wit mega lowrider on my frame fabrication


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am closer and cheaper get at me 812-402-4362 ask for BIG D that is my shop number


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

IVAN what it do


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 22 2005, 01:33 PM~4459945
> *every idea is your and your only homie it would not be right to do that to a homie
> *



yeah what he said if your interested just pm str8clown'n


----------



## Ivan The Great (Nov 11, 2005)

hey whats da deal mike


----------



## Ivan The Great (Nov 11, 2005)

hey jorge well ill try to call yall when i get a chance take care tell the fam i said whats up


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan The Great_@Dec 23 2005, 10:12 AM~4465732
> *hey jorge well ill try to call yall when i get a chance take care tell the fam i said whats up
> *


Will do man. Watch your ass over there.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

White Mike


Always on da grind


Member Group: Members
Joined: Jul 2005
Profile Options
Add to contact list
Find member's posts
Find member's topics
Ignore User

Active Stats
User's local time	Feb 25 2007, 03:02 PM
Total Cumulative Posts	57 
( 0.1 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts )
Most active in	Lowrider Bikes
( 48 posts / 96% of this member's active posts )
Last Active Jun 10, 2006 - 08:52 PM
Status (Offline)
Communicate
No Information
No Information
No Information
No Information
Send a Personal Message
Private
Information
Home Page	No Information
Birthday	No Information
Location	Baytown, TX
Interests	No Information
Additional Information
Car Club	Heavy Metal Creationz

Signature
"LETHAL INJECTION"-26 Radical bike, Summer 06

**********HEAVY METAL CUSTOMZ inc.***************
faced parts, twisted parts for cars, bikes and motorcycles
If it has to do with metal, it can be done.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

24in Schwinn parts 

anybody!!!


----------

